# About.com- Hemorrhoid Medical Treatment



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Here you will find the last in my series on hemorrhoids, as I discuss surgical treatment options. When do you need to take your hemorrhoid treatment to the next level? When home treatment isn't doing the trick or when hemorrhoids keep coming back. If this is the case for you, it might be reassuring to know that safe, effective treatments are available:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

